# Contest: Unofficial CF Rig of the Month *June 2012* Part 1-Sumbit



## byteninja2

So, as there was no computer contest here at Computer Forum, I decided to make one. This is June 2012's contest, and I will explain the rules below.

*Rules*

This a contest for submitting YOUR computer. We must have some sort of proof that it is yours, but this rule can be avoided if you have 500 posts or more, as normally no dishonest person will have more than 500 posts here. A piece of paper that has your user name in front of the computer when you take the picture will do. You need to submit a mininum of 2 pictures, and we will accept however many picures you want in the submittion, only 3 will be used in the voting period.You need to take pictures of the outside and inside of your computer's case. You also need to say the parts of the computer, if the parts are not lised in your signiture. The votes should be used based on how you like the computer in the category, not overall, you can count the monitor(s) and keyboard and mouse if you wish, but is not needed. This contest is open to everybody, be it 1 post or 30000 posts. No voting for yourself! The winner of the last months contest cannot sumbit for the next month, but can agian after that, for example: Wins May, can't sumbit June, can submit July. The parts of the contest will be explained below:

*Days of month 1-10- OVERTIME-12| Part 1-Submitions:* This is were you will submit your computer, no voting will take place.

Days of month 11-20| Part 2-Main Voting: All submissions (unless there are many submissions, than sacrifices will be made) are put into a poll thread, and people will vote for their favorite computers in the poll.

Days of month 21-26| Part 3-Final Voting: The top 3 computers from part 2 will be voted on, and the computer with the most votes will go on to part 4.

Days of month 27-| Part 4-Winner: The winner of part 3 will have a whole thread devoted to his computer, showing off pictures of it, and asking the owner about it.

*Ready, set, submit!*


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> Days of month 27-| Part 4-Winner: The winner of part 3 will have a whole thread devoted to his computer, showing off pictures of it, and asking the owner about it.


What stops someone from having a thread about his/her computer right now?
I already have one about my rebuilt HP.


----------



## byteninja2

MyCattMaxx said:


> What stops someone from having a thread about his/her computer right now?
> I already have one about my rebuilt HP.


Nothing. But there is the picture contest, and that is a big contest here at computerforum, what stops them from making a thread for thier pictures? Nothing. Part 4 will just be bragging about how the person's computer was good enough to win the contest, and how it was good enough to get lots of votes. Making your own thread for your computer, you dont get votes. Now, why dont you submit your rig!?


----------



## spirit

I have some nice shots of my machine, but I don't have a sheet of paper with my name in front of it. Can I still submit some of those pics? I posted the photos up here last weekend in the Post a pic of your PC thread...


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> I have some nice shots of my machine, but I don't have a sheet of paper with my name in front of it. Can I still submit some of those pics? I posted the photos up here last weekend in the Post a pic of your PC thread...


Sure, I have adujusted the rules to let people not have to put papers in front of thier rig if they have more than 500 posys.


----------



## salvage-this

Once I get my new sound  card installed I'll toss mine in.  I just wish I had a better camera for pictures. My camera just does not do it justice.


----------



## byteninja2

salvage-this said:


> Once I get my new sound  card installed I'll toss mine in.  I just wish I had a better camera for pictures. My camera just does not do it justice.


Thats fine, I lost my good camera and I just use my phones camera.Also, just toss it in by june 10th, and i need 5 submitions to make a voting thread, or it may go to overtime if it doesnt have 5 submitions.


----------



## kobaj

So this seems like its turning into a photography contest.

Why not make it more well rounded?
-Either split the contest up into categories (best picture, best hardware, best background, best games, etc). 
-Or make the overall contest more fair by requiring judgement to be based on a list of factors (parts chosen, cleanliness of case, use of lighting, etc).

Unless you wanted this to be a single category best picture of computer contest. Then by all means. 
All in all, just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## byteninja2

kobaj said:


> So this seems like its turning into a photography contest.
> 
> Why not make it more well rounded?
> -Either split the contest up into categories (best picture, best hardware, best background, best games, etc).
> -Or make the overall contest more fair by requiring judgement to be based on a list of factors (parts chosen, cleanliness of case, use of lighting, etc).
> 
> Unless you wanted this to be a single category best picture of computer contest. Then by all means.
> All in all, just my thoughts on the matter.



This in not a picture contest at all, nobody should vote on another rig because one has a bad picture.People should vote based on their opinion on the computer, like, if they like the parts put in it, cleanliness of case, etc., but it wont be seperated into catagories.Just overall, how they like the rig. So many question, anwsers, and thougts but no submitions! Come guys, get a move on, why dont you submit, kobaj? You have enogh posts to bypass the paper rule, and I am sure you can take a couple of your pictures from the post a pic of your pc thread?


----------



## spirit

OK - here is my submission!

Not sure what you mean by "you must say what parts they are" - you can see my specs/parts I used in my sig.

By the way I may re-adjust my cable management a bit in the next few days, so can I change my entry and upload some new photos once I've re-adjusted? 





















Edit: Submitted a couple more photos below - lemme know if you want them removed.


----------



## Perkomate

well, I'm not gonna have any chance of winning this one. $45 case doesn't do wonders for hiding dem cables


----------



## spirit

kobaj said:


> Why not make it more well rounded?
> -Either split the contest up into categories (best picture, best hardware, best background, best games, etc).
> -Or make the overall contest more fair by requiring judgement to be based on a list of factors (parts chosen, cleanliness of case, use of lighting, etc).
> 
> Unless you wanted this to be a single category best picture of computer contest. Then by all means.
> All in all, just my thoughts on the matter.


I agree with you. It would be good to have different sections such as (as you said) best photos, best background, best hardware, cleanest case etc. 'Best' in general without specifying 'which best' is a bit vague.

EDIT: Just seen Byte's response. OK.


----------



## byteninja2

Perkomate said:


> well, I'm not gonna have any chance of winning this one. $45 case doesn't do wonders for hiding dem cables


Oh, I dont care. Just submit it!


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> OK - here is my submission!
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "you must say what parts they are" - you can see my specs/parts I used in my sig.
> 
> By the way I may re-adjust my cable management a bit in the next few days, so can I change my entry and upload some new photos once I've re-adjusted?



Thanks for submitting! You can do anything you want to the computer as long as it is in the submition period, just edit the post and change your pictures. Parts rule changed


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Thanks for submitting! You can do anything you want to the computer as long as it is in the submition period, just edit the post and change your pictures. Parts rule changed


Not a problem and I decided not to do anything to my cable management as that power cable just will not fit behind the board.


----------



## Darren

Mine's not going to win but I'm going to post pictures in a few minutes. Just finished redoing my cable management. Still not great, but definitely better. 

Modular PSU = Something I want.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Modular PSU = Something I want.


Me too! The next power supply I get either for myself or another build for somebody else will be a modular one, even if it's only semi-modular.


----------



## Darren

Alright here we go. I know I have more than 4, if you want me to take some out let me know.

2 Monitors and CM Storm Xornet Mouse






























Cheap gaming rig (about $600 of last September for just tower and OS) but I can play almost everything maxed out. 

Specs copied from sig. 

CPU: Phenom II X4 955 BE at 3.2 GHZ 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB at 960 Mhz core/1300 Mhz Memory 
RAM: 2 x 2GB DDR3 1600 G.Skill RipjawsX 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM 1TB 
Motherboard: MSI 970A-G45 AM3+ 
Case: Rosewill Challenger with 5 fans 
PSU: Corsair Builder's Series 600w 
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit Sound: Logitech 5.1 Speakers and Sony MDR-XB500 headphones 
Monitor: HP 2009m 20 in. 1600x900 
Mouse: Cooler Master Storm Xornet


----------



## spirit

Do you want me to lend you a hand with the cable management, maybe give you some ideas/inspiration? PM me if so, I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## byteninja2

Denther said:


> Alright here we go. I know I have more than 4, if you want me to take some out let me know.
> 
> 2 Monitors and CM Storm Xornet Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please delete ^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Please delete ^*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap gaming rig (about $600 of last September for just tower and OS) but I can play almost everything maxed out.
> 
> Specs copied from sig.
> 
> CPU: Phenom II X4 955 BE at 3.2 GHZ
> GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB at 960 Mhz core/1300 Mhz Memory
> RAM: 2 x 2GB DDR3 1600 G.Skill RipjawsX
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM 1TB
> Motherboard: MSI 970A-G45 AM3+
> Case: Rosewill Challenger with 5 fans
> PSU: Corsair Builder's Series 600w
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit Sound: Logitech 5.1 Speakers and Sony MDR-XB500 headphones
> Monitor: HP 2009m 20 in. 1600x900
> Mouse: Cooler Master Storm Xornet


 
Thanks for submition, denther! That's not a bad case at all for only $45. If you could please remove the pictures I listed please, as I believe they are not need as much as the other ones, thanks!  Save those pictures for if you win, so we can post them in the Part 4 thread!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]   






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  

100mhz pentium, 16mb ram, 1.18gb hard drive, windows 95. Just epic.


----------



## byteninja2

Hyper-Threaded said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 100mhz pentium, 16mb ram, 1.18gb hard drive, windows 95. Just epic.


 
Thanks for submition, hyper-threaded! Now, you can submit your other rig if you want, or save it for next month.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, I originally wasn't going to participate because I thought it was stupid, but I feel the need to compete against Vista


----------



## PohTayToez

I think we have a winner.  Check out that custom HSF!


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well, I originally wasn't going to participate because I thought it was stupid, but I feel the need to compete against Vista


Damn you'd win Travis. Your case is so much better than mine (I want that Lian-Li!) and you can actually put your ATX power cable behind the motherboard tray. >.<


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> Damn you'd win Travis. Your case is so much better than mine (I want that Lian-Li!) and you can actually put your ATX power cable behind the motherboard tray. >.<



I'll snap some pics and enter them by the due date


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'll snap some pics and enter them by the due date



Looking forward to seeing your rig... *realises I'm gonna get beaten*


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well, I originally wasn't going to participate because I thought it was stupid, but I feel the need to compete against Vista


You thought it was stupid?!?!?!?!??  You are mean!  Its just a contest, I dont know why you would think its stupid, but anyway, you should submit your rig.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> you should submit your rig.


He is going to submit it...


----------



## Benny Boy

kobaj said:


> So this seems like its turning into a photography contest.





kobaj said:


> Why not make it more well rounded?
> -Either split the contest up into categories (best picture, best hardware, best background, best games, etc).
> -Or make the overall contest more fair by requiring judgement to be based on a list of factors (parts chosen, cleanliness of case, use of lighting, etc).


 

I agree it would be better to split it up into catagories. 
Best presentation instead of best picture so it doesn't end up as much like a photo quality contest. vistakid came up with what my vote would consider a presentation and not due to pic quality. And I think this is what kobaj means by best picture.
I also agree with best hardware based on parts chosen and what the pc is used for. Like said, based on factors.
A few other catagories besides best presentation, best hardware, lighting, cleanest,  might be:
Cable management.
Color scheme.
Case mods.
Etc.

Wouldn't have to have all catagories each month. Then have 1 winner for each catagory. Then vote for one of those winners to get the overall winner. But I don't think/know if, the forums voting structure would do it without a thread for each catagory.
I don't know. Just tryting to help come up with something because as it is I think these turny's will be short lived. I think there will be a few best or most liked and they will get the votes.


----------



## Ankur

Hyper-Threaded said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Beast CPU fan of that time?


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Beast CPU fan of that time?


Yeah you can overclock the heck out of the CPU using that badass cooler.


----------



## Ankur

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah you can overclock the heck out of the CPU using that badass cooler.



How do you know? You were not on Earth when this computer ruled the world.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> How do you know? You were not on Earth when this computer ruled the world.



If it was made after 1997 then I was... I was just... small.  

On a serious note, I actually used to own an older system which I threw out 2 years ago. Had a Pentium II, 4GB HDD, 128MB RAM, W98 SE. Can't remember the rest of the specs - had some sort of ATI Rage graphics card IIRC. So I have owned older systems.


----------



## byteninja2

Benny Boy said:


> I agree it would be better to split it up into catagories.
> Best presentation instead of best picture so it doesn't end up as much like a photo quality contest. vistakid came up with what my vote would consider a presentation and not due to pic quality. And I think this is what kobaj means by best picture.
> I also agree with best hardware based on parts chosen and what the pc is used for. Like said, based on factors.
> A few other catagories besides best presentation, best hardware, lighting, cleanest,  might be:
> Cable management.
> Color scheme.
> Case mods.
> Etc.
> 
> Wouldn't have to have all catagories each month. Then have 1 winner for each catagory. Then vote for one of those winners to get the overall winner. But I don't think/know if, the forums voting structure would do it without a thread for each catagory.
> I don't know. Just tryting to help come up with something because as it is I think these turny's will be short lived. I think there will be a few best or most liked and they will get the votes.



No catagories. Case closed. Submit your rig! Please


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> If it was made after 1997 then I was... I was just... small.



1994 or 5 I believe.. ran windows ME at first. Epic tho. And I can run it for awhile without a cooler. Try that with yalls i7 rigs.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> 1994 or 5 I believe.. ran windows ME at first. Epic tho. And I can run it for awhile without a cooler. Try that with yalls i7 rigs.



So if that PC was made in '95 (that's my best guess), then it is at least 2 years older than me. 

If I ran my overclocked 2500K without a cooler it'd just shut itself down before it got damaged, or if I ran an older chip without a cooler (say an Athlon XP or an early Pentium 4), the chip would probably just start melting.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> If I ran my overclocked 2500K without a cooler it'd just shut itself down before it got damaged, or if I ran an older chip without a cooler (say an Athlon XP or an early Pentium 4), the chip would probably just start melting.



I mean start up and use it without one, not shut off after 2 seconds And I also have a athlon xp system 1150mhz overclocked to 2.4ghz.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I mean start up and use it without one, not shut off after 2 seconds And I also have a athlon xp system 1150mhz overclocked to 2.4ghz.



Yeah I knew what you meant, I was just saying that the 2500K would shut itself off. It's clever like that. 

I have an Athlon 64 3700+ rig still. I use it every now and then, and I also have a Q8300 rig too (Core 2 Quad) but I don't use that very often as the HDD is dying.


----------



## Darren

byteninja2 said:


> No catagories. Case closed. Submit your rig! Please



I honestly think this contest is going to fail if you don't change it. Some of use (like myself) don't have thousands of dollars to pump into machines or the kind of cameras to take good pictures. Even if it's not based on those specs people are going to still go for the ones that are more powerful and look nicer via photos or nicer cases. It's not going to work unless you make categories. Or at least a category every month like some one else suggested. Such as best retro rig. Categories I believe are a must for this contest to continue. 

My two cents.


----------



## Darren

Hyper-Threaded said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> .





Dat ribbon cable management.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I honestly think this contest is going to fail if you don't change it. Some of use (like myself) don't have thousands of dollars to pump into machines or the kind of cameras to take good pictures. Even if it's not based on those specs people are going to still go for the ones that are more powerful and look nicer via photos or nicer cases. It's not going to work unless you make categories. Or at least a category every month like some one else suggested. Such as best retro rig. Categories I believe are a must for this contest to continue.
> 
> My two cents.


I'm with you Denther. For example, you've got a pretty sweet rig there, but people would probably vote for my rig or Voyager's when/if he gets his photos up, not because of the hardware, but just because of the photos - we're both keen photographers. Your rig was probably better value for money than mine and Voyager's, but when voting, people won't take that into consideration.

Byte, I do think you need to categorize. Maybe this month's can be "the best photo" or the "the best presentation/location for a photo" and next month's "the best value rig" and the month after "the best retro build" etc etc?


----------



## voyagerfan99

It does need categories, otherwise this is gonna be a one time contest and that's it. That's why the photo tourney has survived as long as it has.


----------



## byteninja2

Denther said:


> I honestly think this contest is going to fail if you don't change it. Some of use (like myself) don't have thousands of dollars to pump into machines or the kind of cameras to take good pictures. Even if it's not based on those specs people are going to still go for the ones that are more powerful and look nicer via photos or nicer cases. It's not going to work unless you make categories. Or at least a category every month like some one else suggested. Such as best retro rig. Categories I believe are a must for this contest to continue.
> 
> My two cents.



I will seriously look into this idea. A new catagorie every month, I think I will do that. But this month will remain as it is, just overall.


----------



## Darren

And like photo contest, winner chooses next Category.


----------



## byteninja2

Denther said:


> And like photo contest, winner chooses next Category.



Sure, I will edit rules.


----------



## Darren

wolfeking said:


> Ill throw some in, but I will not win ever. I think vista has it at this point, or the guy he was saying would.
> 
> Desk, monitor, case is over on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a current one of the cable management behind the case panel.




Did you paint your HAF 912? Looks nice.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> Ill throw some in, but I will not win ever. I think vista has it at this point, or the guy he was saying would.
> 
> Desk, monitor, case is over on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main showing here is the cable management at the desk. I don't have one to show just the CM I did the other day though. Ill swap the pic out next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a current one of the cable management behind the case panel.


Thanks for submition wolfeking!But, eerrrmm, could you please remove the pictures with the instruments?Up to 4 pictures, and I really think you dont need that picture


----------



## wolfeking

just screw it, removing them all.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> just screw it, removing them all.


No, dont remove them all.Keep one of inside, one of outside.


----------



## Troncoso

byteninja2 said:


> No, dont remove them all.Keep one of inside, one of outside.



He doesn't need to remove the pictures. The contest isn't ruined because of his instruments. It's just for fun. Don't try to be so strict on the rules.


----------



## wolfeking

byteninja2 said:


> No, dont remove them all.Keep one of inside, one of outside.


It is not the fact that you ask me to remove it. Its the fact that apparently you are illiterate. reference 





			
				wolfeking said:
			
		

> Main showing here is the cable management at the desk. I don't have one to show just the CM I did the other day though. Ill swap the pic out next week.


So im done. They are gone, and I would love it if you could edit your quote there with snip or just remove the pic links.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

wolfeking said:


> It is not the fact that you ask me to remove it. Its the fact that apparently you are illiterate. reference
> So im done. They are gone, and I would love it if you could edit your quote there with snip or just remove the pic links.



Rage?


----------



## kobaj

Could take some better pictures, but I'm rather busy atm.
Specs are in the sig.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Today was a crappy day out, so I'll snap some pics either before or after work tomorrow.


----------



## byteninja2

kobaj said:


> Could take some better pictures, but I'm rather busy atm.
> Specs are in the sig.


Thanks for submittion, kobaj!


----------



## afsc102938

denther, get rid of all that dust and youll have my vote


----------



## Darren

afsc102938 said:


> denther, get rid of all that dust and youll have my vote




 Well since I know I won't win this month (vistakid ) and we do categories like mentioned, I'll stand a better chance when we do a category like best budget rig or something like that.  I also need to do more cable management and clean it out better.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Well since I know I won't win this month (vistakid ) and we do categories like mentioned, I'll stand a better chance when we do a category like best budget rig or something like that.  I also need to do more cable management and clean it out better.



Man if we did best budget rig you'd be up there! Mine was pretty good value (with the 2500K and the second hand £100 5870 and all) but your's with the quad-core Phenom II and the 5770 does represent better value for money than mine.


----------



## Darren

vistakid10 said:


> Man if we did best budget rig you'd be up there! Mine was pretty good value (with the 2500K and the second hand £100 5870 and all) but your's with the quad-core Phenom II and the 5770 does represent better value for money than mine.



If I had gotten the 6850 like I had planned it would be even better but I kinda ran outta money, so I downgraded. :/


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> If I had gotten the 6850 like I had planned it would be even better but I kinda ran outta money, so I downgraded. :/



Yeah there does look a be quite a lot of difference between the 5770 and the 6850 - maybe a 6850 can be next on your "parts to buy" list? Or even better a second hand 5870.


----------



## Darren

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah there does look a be quite a lot of difference between the 5770 and the 6850 - maybe a 6850 can be next on your "parts to buy" list? Or even better a second hand 5870.



I'll probably get a new video card for Xmas. Or at least use that money for one. I think when I'm going to upgrade it's going to be a bit more of an increase than a 6850. Depends on what's available this December.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Do you want me to lend you a hand with the cable management, maybe give you some ideas/inspiration? PM me if so, I'll be happy to help you out!





vistakid10 said:


> OK - here is my submission!
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "you must say what parts they are" - you can see my specs/parts I used in my sig.
> 
> By the way I may re-adjust my cable management a bit in the next few days, so can I change my entry and upload some new photos once I've re-adjusted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Submitted a couple more photos below - lemme know if you want them removed.



I'm not even gonna try.


----------



## Darren

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I'm not even gonna try.



That how I felt... xD. I tried anyway. I shall fail.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I haven't even submitted my picture yet, lol


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I'm not even gonna try.


Just because I took photos of my machine outside doesn't mean I'll win. It's "rig of the month", not "best photo(s) of a rig of the month". 

Why did you quote the cable management post?  



Denther said:


> That how I felt... xD. I tried anyway. I shall fail.


You don't know yet! We haven't got all the submissions!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> That how I felt... xD. I tried anyway. I shall fail.



Yea cause my awesome PC beats all...  But ill post serious pics of my computer when I get my graphics card.


----------



## FuryRosewood

My Submission:













-roomie's case, not sure if its valid, still think i did a ok job with the small space.

and for sh1ts and giggles, a cat in a box


----------



## Darren

FuryRosewood said:


>



You have my vote.


----------



## spirit

FuryRosewood said:


>


I see my cats aren't the only ones who like to play around in boxes!  What is it with cats and boxes, eh?


----------



## spirit

Can we upload more than one rig? If so, here is the almighty Core. 2. QUUAAADDDD rig! 
















Inside...






Spec is in my signature too. The HDD is a Maxtor 250GB which is probably why it's dying.


----------



## Perkomate

that glorious stock heatsink hahaha
not bad though. Does it have switches on the lights? That many LEDs would give me the sh!ts when I'm playing at night with the lights off.


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:


> that glorious stock heatsink hahaha
> not bad though. Does it have switches on the lights? That many LEDs would give me the sh!ts when I'm playing at night with the lights off.



LOL yeah I'm not overclocking this Q8300 so the stock cooler is fine. Runs at mid-high 40s at idle and low 70s under load.

No it doesn't have switches. The PSU has LEDs in it, and the LED fan on the front can be made dimmer, but the LEDs inside it cannot be turned off completely and the LED dials on the fan controller cannot be turned off either.


----------



## Shane

Here is my submission.  :good:






















I apologize for the photos,But i only have my phone for a camera

Been thinking of going Mini-Itx for my next build.


----------



## spirit

looks very clean and tidy! :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Those Noctura heatsinks are a beast.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Just because I took photos of my machine outside doesn't mean I'll win. It's "rig of the month", not "best photo(s) of a rig of the month".
> 
> Why did you quote the cable management post?



It is all that I saw, and yes, so far you have the best. I don't "like" the out side of your case, but I love the inside.


----------



## spirit

dragunov iv 424 said:


> i don't "like" the out side of your case






dragunov iv 424 said:


> but i love the inside.


----------



## Benny Boy

Nice setup. And yes, very clean.


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Can we upload more than one rig? If so, here is the almighty Core. 2. QUUAAADDDD rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spec is in my signature too. The HDD is a Maxtor 250GB which is probably why it's dying.



Thanks again for your submition vista! Yes, you can submit more than one rig, but you could wait and submit it for another categorie.


----------



## byteninja2

Nevakonaza said:


> Here is my submission.  :good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the photos,But i only have my phone for a camera
> 
> Been thinking of going Mini-Itx for my next build.



Thank you for your submittion, terminator!  I'm joking, Nevakonaza.


----------



## byteninja2

ScottALot said:


>



Thank you for your submition, ScottALot!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Can we upload more than one rig? If so, here is the almighty Core. 2. QUUAAADDDD rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spec is in my signature too. The HDD is a Maxtor 250GB which is probably why it's dying.



No offense, But I have a core 2 QUUAAADDDD, and it isn't "THAT" great.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I'm gonna lose, but just for the fun of it:










I will get some better pics tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## byteninja2

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> No offense, But I have a core 2 QUUAAADDDD, and it isn't "THAT" great.



Now, I haven't intruded on anybody's posts in this thread, even yours, but this is enough. Its a joke, and of course a core 2 quad isn't that great. Don't you realize that? That its a joke? He is saying he he thinks the C2Q is great, because he likes it, and this is coming from vista, the guy who has a i5, which is double the performance. Plus. it was his dad's, maybe that's a reason he likes it so much? Maybe you should stop and think before you post. This is the nicest way possible to tell you that. Many people say the same, you would be a fine poster if you STOP and THINK before you post.


----------



## byteninja2

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I'm gonna lose, but just for the fun of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some better pics tonight, or tomorrow.



Thank you for your submittion , Dradunov IV 424.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

byteninja2 said:


> Now, I haven't intruded on anybody's posts in this thread, even yours, but this is enough. Its a joke, and of course a core 2 quad isn't that great. Don't you realize that? That its a joke? He is saying he he thinks the C2Q is great, because he likes it, and this is coming from vista, the guy who has a i5, which is double the performance. Plus. it was his dad's, maybe that's a reason he likes it so much? Maybe you should stop and think before you post. This is the nicest way possible to tell you that. Many people say the same, you would be a fine poster if you STOP and THINK before you post.



I know he was joking, and so was I.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

byteninja2 said:


> Thank you, person who reccomends 8 year old laptops to people   , Dradunov IV.



Right??


----------



## byteninja2

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Right??



What, right? And I never said that? What are you talking about?


----------



## byteninja2

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I know he was joking, and so was I.



Oh yeah, you were just joking. Yeah, sure. You know what, it sounded nothing like you were joking. And, you are always making dumb posts, about 10 people said it on facebook, most of them with 1000 posts or above. So, if you weren't always making dumb posts, I would have taking it more lightly.


----------



## Darren

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I'm gonna lose, but just for the fun of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some better pics tonight, or tomorrow.



I actually really like the red and the shot with your side on with the logo in the middle. Your cable management looks like a transformer threw up in there though... Course I can't talk much.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Thanks again for your submition vista! Yes, you can submit more than one rig, but you could wait and submit it for another categorie.


Can it be the best CORE. 2. QUUUAAADDDD rig?  joking.  

A quick question. Say I didn't win this time, can I upload the same pictures/rigs another month or would I not be allowed to? 



Dragunov IV 424 said:


> No offense, But I have a core 2 QUUAAADDDD, and it isn't "THAT" great.


It's not "THAT" great - it's completely badass and just the most epic thing on the planet!   OK joking there a bit, but it's still very good and I'll always love them.



byteninja2 said:


> Its a joke, and of course a core 2 quad isn't that great. Don't you realize that? That its a joke? He is saying he he thinks the C2Q is great, because he likes it, and this is coming from vista, the guy who has a i5, which is double the performance. Plus. it was his dad's, maybe that's a reason he likes it so much? Maybe you should stop and think before you post.


The Core 2 Quad is great! There are a few reasons why the CORE. 2. QUUUAADDD was/is a good chip, one of them is the everlasting value they hold. My Q8300 can still play games just fine and encode video just fine. Admittedly my overclocked 2500K hits it over the head with a crowbar and so does Dad's new i7 3770, but there's no doubt that if even 4-5 years on the C2Q is still a fine processor for gaming and encoding, it has everlasting value which sadly we just don't get these days. Well, the 2500K has everlasting value, but that's about it.

One of the other reasons is a more personal reason - it's the CPU I always grew up wanting. I'm only 14 as you know but I've been into computers for a good 3-4 years, and back then the Core 2 Quads were still sort of current generation (the i3/i5/i7s were just coming in). I always grew up wanting A QX9650 or a QX9770. 

I just love the name too - "Core 2 Quad". There's just something about it I love. Probably the "quad" part because you could brag about your quad-core and everybody would be jealous of you back in the day.  

There are other reasons too but I'm not going into them now. 



byteninja2 said:


> Oh yeah, you were just joking. Yeah, sure. You know what, it sounded nothing like you were joking. And, you are always making dumb posts, about 10 people said it on facebook, most of them with 1000 posts or above. So, if you weren't always making dumb posts, I would have taking it more lightly.


Calm down a bit. No need for all of this fighting and aggression over nothing really.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> A quick question. Say I didn't win this time, can I upload the same pictures/rigs another month or would I not be allowed to?



Yeah, sure you can.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

byteninja2 said:


> Oh yeah, you were just joking. Yeah, sure. You know what, it sounded nothing like you were joking.
> Oh, I know, I (as people say) don't have much sarcasm in my jokes, thus making it difficult to know when I am, and am not joking.
> 
> 
> Denther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really like the red and the shot with your side on with the logo in the middle. Your cable management looks like a transformer threw up in there though... Course I can't talk much.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Is there a limit to how many Quotes I can have in my sig, because that was awesomely hilarious.
> 
> 
> vistakid10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be the best CORE. 2. QUUUAAADDDD rig?  joking.
> 
> A quick question. Say I didn't win this time, can I upload the same pictures/rigs another month or would I not be allowed to?
> 
> 
> It's not "THAT" great - it's completely badass and just the most epic thing on the planet!   OK joking there a bit, but it's still very good and I'll always love them.
> 
> 
> The Core 2 Quad is great! There are a few reasons why the CORE. 2. QUUUAADDD was/is a good chip, one of them is the everlasting value they hold. My Q8300 can still play games just fine and encode video just fine. Admittedly my overclocked 2500K hits it over the head with a crowbar and so does Dad's new i7 3770, but there's no doubt that if even 4-5 years on the C2Q is still a fine processor for gaming and encoding, it has everlasting value which sadly we just don't get these days. Well, the 2500K has everlasting value, but that's about it.
> 
> One of the other reasons is a more personal reason - it's the CPU I always grew up wanting. I'm only 14 as you know but I've been into computers for a good 3-4 years, and back then the Core 2 Quads were still sort of current generation (the i3/i5/i7s were just coming in). I always grew up wanting A QX9650 or a QX9770.
> 
> I just love the name too - "Core 2 Quad". There's just something about it I love. Probably the "quad" part because you could brag about your quad-core and everybody would be jealous of you back in the day.
> 
> There are other reasons too but I'm not going into them now.
> 
> 
> Calm down a bit. No need for all of this fighting and aggression over nothing really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel about the Quad thing. But please note, that I did not mean any insulting.
Click to expand...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got my pics taken tonight. Just need to edit them up and then I'll post them (probably tomorrow).


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> I got my pics taken tonight. Just need to edit them up and then I'll post them (probably tomorrow).



And this is how I lose....


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> And this is how I lose....



It's just lighting retouches. Chill out


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah, sure you can.


Awesome.  



Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I know how you feel about the Quad thing. But please note, that I did not mean any insulting.


I know you didn't. I wasn't offended at all so don't worry.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's my submission.


----------



## zombine210

should of had this contest back when i built this:






i've since dismantled it 






i used the parts somewhere else, but the case is still on my shelf


----------



## spirit

Love the second to last shot of the CPU cooler, Voyagerfan. :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> Love the second to last shot of the CPU cooler, Voyagerfan. :good:



Thanks :good: I like this cooler a lot more than my old Antec cooler.


----------



## Benny Boy

Nice rig voyagerfan :good:
Can I send you a pic or 2 for editing? 
I thought the TS somewhere said 5 photos. Maybe not.


byteninja2 said:


> *Days of month 1-10| Part 1-Submitions:*


 Will you put the cutoff date to the 13th to allow the 10 days on this first one? Would give me and others time to enter and still the rest of the month for voting.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's my submission.



Thank you for your submition, voyagerfan99!


----------



## byteninja2

Benny Boy said:


> Nice rig voyagerfan :good:
> Can I send you a pic or 2 for editing?
> I thought the TS somewhere said 5 photos. Maybe not.
> Will you put the cutoff date to the 13th to allow the 10 days on this first one? Would give me and others time to enter and still the rest of the month for voting.


I have increased the cutoff date THIS month to the 12, ends on sunday.


----------



## byteninja2

zombine210 said:


> should of had this contest back when i built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've since dismantled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the parts somewhere else, but the case is still on my shelf



Thank you for your submittion, zombine210!


----------



## byteninja2

Everybody has 3 days left to submit thier rigs!Ends on 12/6/12.


----------



## wolfeking

I will resubmit tomorrow. If I think about it.


----------



## Mr.Moose

My Submission:





























EDIT: Added a few new pictures.

Also, very nice looking rig, Voyager! 

Also, I hate flash when taking pictures of my computer... Can't unsee all the dust over my case now!


----------



## byteninja2

Mr.Moose said:


> My Submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be adding more soon.
> 
> Also, very nice looking rig, Voyager!



Thanks for submitting, Mr. Moose!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My entry here:


----------



## byteninja2

Ethan3.14159 said:


> My entry here:



Thank you for submittion, Ethan3.14159!


----------



## voyagerfan99

And I thought my rig was clean and tidy


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> And I thought my rig was clean and tidy



Yeah same here. 

Some great looking machines round here. I think I forgot to say but I thought ScottALot's machine looked pretty awesome with that liquid-cooled CPU. :good:


----------



## byteninja2

Last day to submit! Voting starts tomorrow!


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Last day to submit! Voting starts tomorrow!



I hope you added a rule for not voting for yourself.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> I hope you added a rule for not voting for yourself.



Thanks for reminding me, I was gonna do that a couple days ago.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

My submission, specs in sig. All I can afford  







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]    








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## byteninja2

Hyper-Threaded said:


> My submission, specs in sig. All I can afford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Thank you for your submition, Hyper-Threaded!


----------



## spirit

So the voting must be starting pretty shortly, Byte?


----------



## byteninja2

SUBMITIONS ARE OVER! Voting will start soon.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> SUBMITIONS ARE OVER! Voting will start soon.



Good good.  and by the way it's spelt 'submissions'


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Good good.  and by the way it's spelt 'submissions'



Thanks, I'm an idiot who can't spell submissions.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Thanks, I'm an idiot who can't spell submissions.



 Don't worry, we all live and learn.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Don't worry, we all live and learn.



Oh, voting will start very soon, I'm almost done making the thread. Threads are limited to 20 pics, I will PM a mod and ask if they can bump it up to 30 for me.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> Threads are limited to 20 pics, I will PM a mod and ask if they can bump it up to 30 for me.


...or can you just link to posts with embedded photos in this thread?


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> ...or can you just link to posts with embedded photos in this thread?



If all comes to worse, I will.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> If all comes to worse, I will.



I think you should just do that if you cannot embed all the pics. I don't know if a moderator or an admi would up the limit specially for you. How about you embed one image for each participant and then put a link each image for the rest of the photos which they submitted? (link to their original post with their submission in this thread).


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just make two posts of pictures.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just make two posts of pictures.



What I was thinking. But, people might not look at 2nd post.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Byte, could you not post mine? That'd be nice.


----------



## Ramodkk

I have a few comments and suggestions for this contest, which to me, looks a bit as if it were in a beta phase. Take this constructively.



> We must have some sort of proof that it is yours, but this rule can be avoided if you have 500 posts or more, as normally no dishonest person will have more than 500 posts here.



That shouldn't be used as a reason "no dishonest person will have more than 500 posts here". That's merely an opinion, and could be proven wrong. But putting that aside, the paper rule should always be there disregarding your post count. Either that or not have the rule at all. It's like the For Sale section, no matter if you have 100 or 25,000 posts, you post a picture with proof that you own the piece(s) of equipment.



> You need to submit a mininum of 2 pictures, and we will accept however many picures you want in the submittion, only 3 will be used in the voting period.



There should be either a limit, or a set amount of pictures (let's say 3 different angles) that should be taken, to sort of maintain control. Take the entry submission thread for example, some people posted a lot of pictures, but then got told to delete some. I'm gonna sound exaggerating but that's counter-productive. It would be easier to just have a set amount of pictures, to me, it would look sleeker and work as a template for submitting your entry.

Also, you mentioned 3 picture would be used in the voting period, but you only used 2.



> you can count the monitor(s) and keyboard and mouse if you wish, but is not needed



I find this rule unnecessary. If the voting is not based on peripherals.



> The votes should be used based on how you like the computer in the category, not overall



What category? You should elaborate here. Do you mean, don't base your vote on the newer computer against the older one, when both have nice pictures and nice clean interiors? 



> Days of month 11-20| Part 2-Main Voting: All submissions (unless there are many submissions, than sacrifices will be made)



This is another limit that should be set, the number of submissions. If you mean sacrificing as in just eliminating competitors before the voting stage, then that doesn't sound right. Read below.



> Days of month 21-26| Part 3-Final Voting: The top 3 computers from part 2 will be voted on, and the computer with the most votes will go on to part 4.



The top 3 competitors go on to the final voting. So even if there are 10, 25 or 40 submissions, the top 3 go on to the next phase right? That doesn't sound right either. *If* you're not gonna have a limit of submissions, then the number of finalists should scale with the number of entries. (10 competitors, 3 finalists. 20 competitors, 6 finalists. 30 competitors, 9 finalists so on and so forth...) that opens up chance for more people to win, and keeps things more interesting. *If* you have a limit then it's easier because you can have the same number of finalists every time.



> Days of month 27-| Part 4-Winner: The winner of part 3 will have a whole thread devoted to his computer, showing off pictures of it, and asking the owner about it.



This prize sounds kinda weird. It's like a gift that you open and it's something that you've always had. But for the sake of being the competition prize, I guess it works.



byteninja2 said:


> I knew somebody would say that. I won't use the username, because it's just more words and work that I don't want to do on a tablet.



User-names would only be there for reference, like John said, if people are gonna vote based on favoritism, they're gonna do it anyways, whether you tag entries with user-names or not. The fact that you don't wanna scroll down and write down user names (using a tablet, more work, whatever) is not an excuse to not do it!


----------



## byteninja2

I will maybe take 1 or 2 things from that advice.Really, Thats not good advice at all.And, I do not need to put the user names by the PC, So I wont!


----------



## Darren

byteninja2 said:


> I will maybe take 1 or 2 things from that advice.Really, Thats not good advice at all.And, I do not need to put the user names by the PC, So I wont!




Lawl. Yeah it is. .


----------



## Perkomate

byteninja2 said:


> I will maybe take 1 or 2 things from that advice.Really, Thats not good advice at all.And, I do not need to put the user names by the PC, So I wont!



I think that's a bit rude considering he went to all that trouble and most, if not all, was good advice.
It's just stuff to make it run better.
Chill out.


----------

